# Pic of HAS air strut!



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

Here is a hool pic of the HAS air strut I made at Bullockstyle in Germany! Just thought I could post a few pics of the setup!


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Pic of HAS air strut! (Notabora2)*

have any more pics of it?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Pic of HAS air strut! (dashrendar)*

oh looky, HAS uses air lift / easy street bags


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: Pic of HAS air strut! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_oh looky, HAS uses air lift / easy street bags









I was wondering if anyone else picked up on that. 
More pics plz especially slammed


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Pic of HAS air strut! (Squillo)*

I found that out when I met the guys at Air Lift 3 years ago








GAS also uses them


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: Pic of HAS air strut! ([email protected])*

But I think they use two different bags for the rear on the MK4. One is a double bag (two bags in one just like the pic I posted) and the other is a tapered sleeve which goes a little lower. Here is another pic of the HAS Kit on the table. I have been running their kit since 2003.








At HAS, I made these brackets to hold the valves. They dont use brackets from the valve companies. 








































And this is me in my ride....slammed. The rear could go lower if my wheels did not have any poke!











_Modified by Notabora2 at 9:51 AM 2-20-2008_


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: Pic of HAS air strut! ([email protected])*

Also, if anyone wants more pics, I can get some. I will be at Bullock/HAS in another month or so and can make any pic. We are good friends.


----------



## Euro Nation (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Pic of HAS air strut! (Notabora2)*

I'd like to see some shots of how the rears are done.


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: Pic of HAS air strut! (Euro Nation)*

Here is my rear bag from 2003 sometime.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Pic of HAS air strut! (Notabora2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Notabora2* »_Here is my rear bag from 2003 sometime.









Nice looking bag.


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

nice car.. have seen it live at a VW Meeting last year..







(Trier around) love it.. i stand with my car directly in front of you there..


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: (vw-supreme)*

Thanks bro. I must have seen you at Haiger or Finnentrop. I did not attend many northern shows last year. I want to travel to shows that I normally don't attend. I will go to Woerthersee in May. I already booked my hotel for the family! Next time you see me, let me know who you are. I speak German! Its not perfect but its good enough to talk about car stuff....thats a universal language! Cars and women.....can be understood between men all the time! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

yes.. right... did you have ever stayed at Kaunitz?? (Alles VW it called).. i stay every year there is the last VW Meeting in every year.. mostly i stayed near a BMW grey Corrado G60 with Borbet A full polished and chromed G60 Engine..


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: (vw-supreme)*

This is a pic of my tank purge valve. This is located in the right/rear underside of my car. I installed a switch in the trunk to control it. I don't have easy access to my tanks in the trunk because of my music installation. If I did, I would install an air/water separator.


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

nice idea with the tank purge valve.. i drive a complete Hifi trunk too.. so looks nice..did you install your system complete byself??


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: (vw-supreme)*

The first system I installed in Bad Kreuznach. My friend owns a shop. Then I wanted to upgrade the system. I drove to Bullockstyle and he allowed me to do the intall. I took everything apart and reinstalled everything. I made the system faster by making it a 4 way instead of 2 way, installed 2 more tanks for a total of 33 liters(15l, 12l, 6 liter tanks), purge valve with remote button, larger compressor, switchbox in the door, and an additional pressure gauge. I really enjoyed installing the kit at bullock. I learned how they do the installs. The shop is very nice.


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

nice to see.. congrats for you nice car... you do all byself.. nice.. if you have enough time you can do it with my car too ;-)) *big smile*


----------



## dreadirie (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Pic of HAS air strut! (Notabora2)*









Any pictures with the bags off of the strut?


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: Pic of HAS air strut! (dreadirie)*

Sorry No pics of that?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Pic of HAS air strut! (dreadirie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dreadirie* »_ 
Any pictures with the bags off of the strut?

i'll try to take a pic of that same bag off the strut for you tomorrow.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Pic of HAS air strut! (Rat4Life)*

ok here we go , i got some pics today.
thats the easystreet front bags off the strut, and one pic of bag over a bilstein strut top fits perfectly, bottom have to use some sort of adapter to make it airtight , because the strut body is not big enough for a bag hole.


----------



## Mike97xj (Jan 17, 2004)

How is that adapter made? I've got an extra set of easy street bags, i just hate the crappy struts they use.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Mike97xj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike97xj* »_How is that adapter made? I've got an extra set of easy street bags, i just hate the crappy struts they use.

well it's kind of tricky , i want to use the part of an easystreet strut to fit it over bilstein sport strut body, and i am going with bilstein sports, just because it is inverted strut, so i could take it apart and weld bottom bag bracket to it. the only thing that stops me right now is, i am not sure if the top of bilstein sport is the same diameter as the one i have in the picture ( the part where top strut mount goes)


----------



## Mike97xj (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
well it's kind of tricky , i want to use the part of an easystreet strut to fit it over bilstein sport strut body, and i am going with bilstein sports, just because it is inverted strut, so i could take it apart and weld bottom bag bracket to it. the only thing that stops me right now is, i am not sure if the top of bilstein sport is the same diameter as the one i have in the picture ( the part where top strut mount goes)

What's an inverted strut? The part I'm worried about is the top mounting for the bag, the bottom mount oughta be taken care of by the perch, just like this HAS one. 
Or are you talking about pulling the shock out of the easy street body? Because man... that'd be a really bad idea. The easy street struts have at least 2 problems that I've found: the bottom perch of the bag is simply too high, so it can't go low... and the dampeners are complete crap. Oh, and so are the housings that the dampener goes into... I've got some awesome pictures of mine snapped.


----------



## bagyardairride (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

whats up to everybody!
im new to this forum and this is my first post!








im building airridesystems right over here in austria / europe and saw that you think about building a bag on bilstein upside-down strut !
i use bilstein struts since 3 years now , based on the upside-down system , i use UVA bags for my systems, they are o-ring sealed.
i dont think its gonna work unless you shorten the bilsten strut because thats what i use to do on my systems to make the car lay down as much as possible. 
here are some pics of my struts, maybe its a little help for you!!


----------



## Mike97xj (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (bagyardairride)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bagyardairride* »_whats up to everybody!
im new to this forum and this is my first post!








im building airridesystems right over here in austria / europe and saw that you think about building a bag on bilstein upside-down strut !
i use bilstein struts since 3 years now , based on the upside-down system , i use UVA bags for my systems, they are o-ring sealed.
i dont think its gonna work unless you shorten the bilsten strut because thats what i use to do on my systems to make the car lay down as much as possible. 
here are some pics of my struts, maybe its a little help for you!!


Hey man, awesome pics, that actually helps a lot
How do you shorten them though?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Mike97xj)*

thats freaking great man, that was exactly what i was going to do, my plan was to weld the bottom bracket to the strut body. the way bilstein sport is put together the part the has pressure is on top so thats why i call it inverted, so basically your strut shaft is pointed down. thats makes life a bit easier if you have to weld on the strut, since you could take it upart. otherwise it a big no no to weld on a regular strut.
so i was thinking to shorten the body of the strut as well as the shaft that is inside of that tube.
i was wondering how doesn't the air escapes from the bag thru the bottom of the strut body, since all there's a nut that holds the shaft. ??


----------



## bagyardairride (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: (Mike97xj)*

thanks man








to shorten the insert you need a special device to disassemble and reassemble it.
you can shorten the shock-body on a turning lathe.
send me 1 pm for more questions


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (bagyardairride)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bagyardairride* »_whats up to everybody!
im new to this forum and this is my first post!








im building airridesystems right over here in austria / europe and saw that you think about building a bag on bilstein upside-down strut !
i use bilstein struts since 3 years now , based on the upside-down system , i use UVA bags for my systems, they are o-ring sealed.
i dont think its gonna work unless you shorten the bilsten strut because thats what i use to do on my systems to make the car lay down as much as possible. 
here are some pics of my struts, maybe its a little help for you!!


















Eddie! Cant wait to get these bad boys at my door steps, to see what Europe could bring to the game http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (bagyardairride)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bagyardairride* »_whats up to everybody!



















Those look nice!


----------



## bagyardairride (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Those look nice!

Thank´s man








feel free to ask for infos


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

pm sent Eduard! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (Mike.)*

is that a Mercedes Benz in the background of that first pic?


----------

